# Renting a car on a work visa before getting residence?



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm planning to rent a car as soon as I arrive in Dubai on a work visa and BEFORE giving my passport to my company to process my residence. Is this a good idea?


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi,
not sure what exactly to tell you as it seems that there are a number of options and you will get different answers if you ask different people (seems to happen a lot here...) Technically speaking, at least from my humble knowledge, this is not allowed as it stipulates that one requires a local driving licence if you enter the country on anyting else than a visit visa. So basically you may end up in trouble should you happen to have an accident/police check etc. 

I faced the same problem and about 15 rental companies denied to give me a car based on that ground. However, I found one (pm me for details) which gave it to me - although I had to give an additional confirmation letter from the company stating that the residence visa application process is in progress. 

Cheers
Lenochka


----------



## Ztrel0cK (Oct 7, 2008)

Sean2008 said:


> I'm planning to rent a car as soon as I arrive in Dubai on a work visa and BEFORE giving my passport to my company to process my residence. Is this a good idea?


Well, this will work for you, but be adviced, that once you have you visa in your passport it will be illegal to drive. And you will really want to have your visa ASAP as you need it for bank account and apartment rental. Chanses that they they will stop you to check documens are more or less 0, however if any accident occurs you are in a trouble. However a friend of mine does this for mo than 6 months =)


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Ztrel0cK said:


> Well, this will work for you, but be adviced, that once you have you visa in your passport it will be illegal to drive. And you will really want to have your visa ASAP as you need it for bank account and apartment rental. Chanses that they they will stop you to check documens are more or less 0, however if any accident occurs you are in a trouble. However a friend of mine does this for mo than 6 months =)



That's very true. The only problem is that the chances of you having an accident are very high here! I've heard so many different versions of what could happen to you if you are caught driving without a valid UAE license. They range from a fine of 150 AED to jail time (according to the story run in Gulf News about 2 weeks ago!).


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

I fully concur with the above - it may cause you BIG trouble if you go down that route as I mentioned above, it is technically illegal.
i will get my local licence today... so problem solved 

Good luck


----------



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

Lucky you Lenochka  The reason I want to rent a car before getting residency is because I'm just worried about taking a taxi to & from work in the first couple of weeks... I heard that they're so unreliable! I hate to arrive to work late or wait 2 hours after work to find a taxi to take me home. But after reading the replies here I guess it's not worth risking it so I won't rent a car. Thank you so much guys! This forum is AMAZING!



Lenochka said:


> I fully concur with the above - it may cause you BIG trouble if you go down that route as I mentioned above, it is technically illegal.
> i will get my local licence today... so problem solved
> 
> Good luck


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

can someone pls help me with the math?

how long will i need to be in taxis if i follow the strict letter of the law?


----------



## Ztrel0cK (Oct 7, 2008)

greatexpectations said:


> can someone pls help me with the math?
> 
> how long will i need to be in taxis if i follow the strict letter of the law?


5 days for residence visa
Same day applying to the school, you will have theory classes in 5 days (week).
Driving classes will start in the next 5-7 days.
Signal test - 3-7 days
Final test - 3-30 days.

So at the end of the day if you did all in time and was lucky enough you will get the licence in 21 working day. If not - 54 =) This assumes that you'll pass the test =)

Aprox. costing - 3200 AED (incl. add. RTA and school fees)


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

Ztrel0cK said:


> 5 days for residence visa
> Same day applying to the school, you will have theory classes in 5 days (week).
> Driving classes will start in the next 5-7 days.
> Signal test - 3-7 days
> ...


thanks Z!

sorry...I didn't say i was UK origin. think i can convert my licence to uae. on that basis am I only looking at 1-2 weeks???


----------



## Ztrel0cK (Oct 7, 2008)

greatexpectations said:


> thanks Z!
> 
> sorry...I didn't say i was UK origin. think i can convert my licence to uae. on that basis am I only looking at 1-2 weeks???


If you are UK origin and have a valid UK licence for more than 2 years, you need exectly 6 days =)
5 for visa and 30min to get the licence. Go through the froum - I've seen an instruction today or day before.
btw, in this case it will be usefull for you to rent a car once you'll arrive - you'll have to drive illegaly just from DIFC (or office) to the RTA =)


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

greatexpectations said:


> can someone pls help me with the math?
> 
> how long will i need to be in taxis if i follow the strict letter of the law?



It will depend how long your employer takes to organise your residency.

It may take a few days- others have waited weeks/months.

If your company processes your residency immediately, then perhaps a week- maybe 2.
Once your passport comes back to you,after residency is finalised, then you can take it and swap your license over straight away.


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

thanks both - great news!


----------

